# YOUTUBE now carriers Full TV shows, but not for TIVO



## randalcormier (Feb 17, 2009)

On the computer you can watch full TV shows and movies on YouTube. But not on TIVO! Help TIVO! If you can not get us HULU then I will settle for YouTube full TV shows and movies on my Tivo. 

Maybe I am jumping the gun to quick, because this feature is brand new to YouTube and TIVO has not learned about yet.

WELL........Here is your wake up call TIVO! YouTube has a new feature and we can not get it on our TIVO. :up:


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Is this a Tivo limitation or a YouTube limitation?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm guessing that the full TV shows require extra DRM. Regular YouTube clips are pretty easy to extract to files. Also, the mechanism TiVo uses for YouTube will only buffer 1.1 GB, which may not be enough for a full-length movie.


----------



## randalcormier (Feb 17, 2009)

Regarding the last post.....Do you think this is something TIVO could fix? What is DRM?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

hmm, wonder if you can watch them on the Wii?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

randalcormier said:


> Regarding the last post.....Do you think this is something TIVO could fix? What is DRM?


*D*igital
*R*ights
*M*anagement

Copy protection basically


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

they also now carry full unedited movies. Tivo, get with the program so we can watch this stuff


----------

